# New saltwater setup



## rharruff (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello

I am new to this arena and looking over several posts ... I think my son and I are about to start a very interesting project.

I have had a 55 saltwater tank 15 years ago and it was more than my ocupation coould tend with, so Oscars fit well. Then I got a 75 and a pair of piranha, nice and easy to care for ... and interesting for guests.
The piranha has now passed and my son and I believe we are ready to setup a nice reef takn, with some other inhabitans.

Looking at my colloection og equipment that has collected overr the years, I realize it is time to reconsider how to achieve a stable saltwater system.
With the space I have in my basement, this seems to be a nice place for the filtration ... and also make water changes pretty easy.

I am looking to setup a 55 for out of site filtration, with an additional 30 for extra cappacity ... or visa versa.
The cost of some of this equipment is more than I was expecting, and seen lots of DIY projects.
As I read these posts, I am now looking to do as much as I can with minimal expence.

There are a number of concerns with the placement of the sump/ref ... about 25' away, and roughly 12' below the display tank.
This makes me question the flow capacity for both overflow and return ... and what pump(s) mayl be needed to push water that far.
Looking at a DIY overflow box ... and the leftover HOB bio filters that have collected.I am going to try to fabricate a few of these old leftoves with hopes to axe some expence right up front.

This is going to be an interesting project and will take notes and photos to share.
If there are recomendations and/or cautions that need to be takes, I am all ears and always looking for good advise.


----------

